# Naming..



## Ceahorse (Jun 17, 2008)

Heya guys, Some of you may know that i live in Taiwan, so as a result gettting proper names for the fish i purchase isn;t easy. i was hoping to name them once and for all. 

Also i was looking to perhaps balance the tank better to curb aggression.. heres my list.

1


2


3


4


5 (id like to know if these are in fact different)


6


7


8


9


if there are any i missed in there. i applogize. and i will also add my link for my video if you need help looking at them as a whole.

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f42/video-african-cichlids-355.html

i really do appreciate any help i can get in ID these little buggers. Also i will update the pictures with details as they come in. 

Lastly if a new picture is needed, feel free to ask, ill do my best to retake a better one.


----------



## Ceahorse (Jun 17, 2008)

Sofar, this is what i came up with ... 

1. Metriaclima estherae (Blue) Species Profiles -- Cichlid-Forum

2. Pseudotropheus socolofi (Albino) Species Profiles -- Cichlid-Forum

3. Metriaclima estherae (O) Species Profiles -- Cichlid-Forum

4. 

5.

6. Nimbochromis venustus Species Profiles -- Cichlid-Forum

7. Metriaclima estherae (Red) Species Profiles -- Cichlid-Forum

8.

9."Electric Yellow" labidochromis caeruleus Species Profiles -- Cichlid-Forum


----------



## Kogo (Mar 14, 2008)

#2 likely an albino socolofi 
#4 ?
#5 two different species
#8 yellow lab mix

the problems with identifying african cichlids are (1) there are many less known strains that may be hard to identify if not identified by the dealer (2) they readily interbreed creating hybrids (the hybrids are mostly undesirable)

the best ID book i have come across here in the states is a book by Ad Konings that I cant remember the name of. It costs about $75 here in the US, but it is a great reference and has been on my Christmas list for 3 years now LOL.


----------



## Ceahorse (Jun 17, 2008)

yea, its been a real pain in the @ss to f igure it out. all the lists are so huge, and they seem so much alike. Especially the blue and dark blue torpedos


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Both 8 and 9 are labidochromis caeruleus, just different heritage or 9 is getting less food. I have 7 of them, an one of the two older ones (who is skinnier than normal because of a wierd illness; never totally regained appitite but eats enough to survive) is identical to 9 but skinnier, while the other one is like #8. same species, different looks.


----------

